
Ask HN: Pleas can AI detect bad food，i Suffer from diarrhea by Shanghai takeout - ghosthamlet
How to make a deep neural network to detect bad takeout foods?
======
PaulHoule
What are the features?

I think conventional sensors such as cameras, microphones, GPS are not going
to work. You'd need to add some kind of sensor (DNA/Protein Sensitive?)

It might be easier to detect that a restaurant has a pattern of poor
sanitation if users are sharing information, but then restaurants might spam
their competitors with complaints...

